# New York Slanguage



## mish (Nov 16, 2005)

*New York SLANGUAGE*


*212-772-1081*

NYC Billionaire Mayor Mike Bloomberg's home phone. Give him a call. Maybe he'll loan you some money...
*GET OUT OF MY FACE*

Words spoken by our new Yankee, Randy Johnson. Unapproachable and unfriendly. He'll do well here
*Olive Earl *

Partner of Popeye
*The Big Snapple*

Our new nickname courtesy of our new sponsor.
*Saturday Nite Lie*

Ashlee Simpson pulls a Nilli Vanilli on live TV and gets caught lip synching. Only thing bigger than the lie is her nose...
Here are the liar's excuses (and her dad's too) (Voting disabled)
The band screwed up
Technical difficulties
Acid reflux
"Oh yeah. I do use voice overs"

*Let's Stay Together*

What Al Green sang at the Apollo with his fly down. Compounding the problem was the fact that "Big" Al doesn't wear any underwear.
*"Go ahead and throw away the evidence"*

What the New York Dept of Health tells you after you find a condom in yer bagel.
*Who's yer daddy, New Yawkas?*

The Boston Redsox, Jackolantern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*GET AWAY FROM ME!!!*

Mary Kate Olsen's greeting to her young fans. To quote Joe Dirt, "Dag, she's mean."
*97 cats, seven dogs, several reptiles and a sea gull living with four young children and their mother. *

A typical Yonkers household?
*RatherGate*

Come on Dan Rather. Either admit your documents about Bush's war service are a lie or cough up your sources. Book em Danno.
*Earl*

May leak out of your tuna sandwich
*Pizza Paula *

Everyone outside of Brooklyn says "Pizza Parlor"
*New Queen of Mean *

Move over Leonna, and let Rosi O'Donnell take over. Even Leonna wouldn't say "If you lie, you'll get cancer and die."
*Shockey* 

NFL Giant player. Detested everywhere but here.
*How Awe Ya?* 

Typical greeting
*DUMBO*

Down under Manhattan Bridge Overpass
(artists community near Brooklyn)
*Straphangers*

NYC subway riders
*Go to Jersey*

An insult
*Da Gawdfadda* 

Someone you respect and do not cross
*Cruise da duce*

Ride on 42nd street
*Good Sense a Yuma*

A good sense of humor
*Turdy Turdin' Lex*

33rd street and Lexington Avenue
*Whadaya Whadaya?*

I am dumbfounded by your audacity
*Washda Closendaws*

Warning heard on the subways
*Poppy Wit a Shmear*

Poppy-seed bagel with cream cheese
*Less Order a Pie*

I would like to order a pizza
*BQE*

Brooklyn Queens Expressway
*L Eye E*

Long Island Expressway
*Hawbuh*

Water between Manhattan and Brooklyn
*Huh*

Opposite of him (Heard on "My Cousin Vinny"
*New Yawk*

Where we be at
*Long GUY Len*

Long Island
*Terl It*

Toilet
*Chalk Lit*

Opposite of vanilla
*Surfing the Tunnel*

Bumpy ride on number 4 express
*Tarco*

Most say taco
*Earl*

Mixed with vinegar on salads
*Yonkiz and Yonkuz*

People from Yonkers
*Dawta*

Not my son
*Egg Cream*

Seltzer, milk and chocolate
*Cawna Fish Treet*

At the corner of fifth street
*Joy'k*

Someone you don't like
*Hawt Dawg Awe da Way*

Hotdog with chili, onions & mustard
*Da Bronze*

Only NYC borough that begins with a "D"
*Brender*

Most call her Brenda
*Woke Up Smellin' Like Jersey*
What Belushi used to say when he woke up with a BAD hangover 


*Stat Nigh Lynn*


​
Staten Island
*Oner Niner*

Take the 1-9 train downtown
*Cohen*

Put Ice cream in it
*Doily Boyd*

Catches the worm
*Pawta Crappa*

Outside convenience toilets
*NoHo or SoHo*

Areas north or south of Houston street
*Mob'll Roy*

Type of bread (marble rye)
*Dah Boat a Yews*

The both of you
*Hero*

Sub sandwich to most (Hoagie in Philly)
*Toy Teen*

One less than fourteen
*Mudder*

Married your fodder


----------



## kadesma (Nov 16, 2005)

Mish, 
I knew I shouldn't have read this with coffee in hand  Now less order a pie   Ya gotta good sense a yuma girl 

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 18, 2005)

If I had a cat I'd be rolling on the floor scaring it! Super funny!!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 19, 2005)

don't forget, when you are getting a pizza, it is pronounced "ah beetz"


----------

